# how to convert video-ts files



## Alfredo Calvino (Oct 28, 2006)

I´ve captured several demos to my HD using macripper and wanted to convert them to quicktime to use them in a CD. there is a way of converting those video-ts files to quicktime ?

Thanks

Alfredo


----------



## richparsnips (Oct 29, 2006)

Try Handbrake on http://handbrake.m0k.org/  This will encode to formats that Quicktime can read. I believe that H.264 (MPEG-4 derivative), is very space efficient.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 29, 2006)

Handbrake, yes, converts any dvd-format to a movie file, like Quicktime MPEG-4, or Div-X or similar.  

H.264 is a new variant of MPEG-4, and is also the codec being used by HDTV, and also both HD-DVD and Blu-Ray DVD, it's the Hi-def codec.  it offers roughly 4 times the detail of mpeg-4, at the same bitrate, or put another way, a comparable picture quality at a 4 times lower bitrate.

the downside is the encoding/decoding.  on my dual 1.8ghz G5, i can get roughly ~38fps encoding time MPEG-4, whereas h.264 will hover around nearer 8-9fps.  that's a big difference when you're ripping Apocalypse Now to your library.  also, you'll need more processing grunt to play back h.264 at full frame rate. i think a 1.25ghz/1.42ghz G4 is the minimum.


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 29, 2006)

Personally, I would not bother using H.264 over regular MPEG4 (like Divx or Xvid) when dealing with relatively low-quality source like a DVD. The quality of the end result is limited by the quality of the source, and without really high-quality source video, the advantages of H.264 don't shine through much.

In my tests, the difference between H.264 and MPEG4 video converted from a DVD is negligible, and H.264 takes many times longer to encode. It also requires much more processing power to decode. MPEG4 delivers the best balance, IMO.

Of course, your mileage may vary, and your standards may be different.


----------



## Alfredo Calvino (Nov 1, 2006)

DEAR ALL,

THANKS FOR YOUR COMMENTS AND USEFUL INFORMATION CONCERNING MY QUESTION. I ´VE ALSO FOUND ANOTHER WAY BY DOWNLOADING THE CONVERTER ffmpegX AND THREE OTHER EXTENSIONS RELATED TO IT.

WE ffmpegX YOU CAN CONVERT VIDEO TS FILES TO ANY OTHER KIND OF FILE VERY EASILY AND THE QUALITY OUTPUT IS PRETTY GOOD.

AGAIN THANKS FOR YOUR HELP

ALFREDO


----------



## fryke (Nov 1, 2006)

No Problem. But No Need To Shout, We're Not Deaf - Or At Least Not Yet!


----------



## tastelessfruit (Nov 8, 2006)

hey-
i downloaded ffmpegX and tried dropping a TS file, then all hell broke out!
when i attempted to d'load the three encoding plug in one(first on list) was accepted and i was prompted to locate some files on my HD for the other two.
i did my best with spotlight but the two i selected were not accepted..ugh
can some one clear this up 4 me?

i also tried handbrake using both the dvd and the ts file. i ended up with  very short fast clips of the opening warning and none of the feature.

soooooo lost!


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 9, 2006)

For the other two parts of ffmpegX, download the binaries, unzip it, and point ffmpegX to the two files in the resulting folder. 

What exactly do you mean by "all hell broke out"? Did it crash, or give an error message, or what?

If I remember correctly, for ffmpegX to read a VIDEO_TS folder, you need to select a video codec based on mencoder, e.g. "Xvid [.AVI] (mencoder)". Oh, and ffmpegX *will not convert commercial DVDs*; it will only accept VIDEO_TS folders from your HD, so you might need to first rip it to your HD using a program like Mac The Ripper.

As for Handbrake, it could be that your DVD is just not formatted the way Handbrake expects, and it can't find the main feature. You should be able to get around that by manually selecting the title and chapters in the top-left of the window. (Also, do not select a VIDEO_TS folder from a DVD. Either select the DVD itself, or a VIDEO_TS folder from your HD.)


Just to be sure, when you say "TS file", you do mean a "VIDEO_TS" folder taken from a DVD, right? Because technically, "TS file" is a completely different kind of video format (also known as MPEG-TS, usually with the extension .ts or .mpg).


----------



## kawolski (Nov 6, 2008)

mpeg streamclip

Try this, simpley drag the disc into the interface and export in whatever format you want.


----------

